
Development Environments That Can Be Shared Between Developers - technologyvault
https://nanobox.io/for-development/shareable-environments/
======
pmontra
Vagrant had some portability problems in my experience: the same Vagrantfile
works well on some machine and doesn't on others. Differences in the host
environment or when the installation is run.

What would make nanobox different?

~~~
technologyvault
Good point/question...

re: Nanobox vs. Vagrant, Nanobox is much easier to use than Vagrant,
especially for the "common" web developer: [https://nanobox.io/why-
nanobox/nanobox-vs-vagrant/](https://nanobox.io/why-nanobox/nanobox-vs-
vagrant/)

Nanobox runs on top of Docker (see this explanation [https://nanobox.io/why-
nanobox/nanobox-vs-docker/](https://nanobox.io/why-nanobox/nanobox-vs-
docker/)), and uses Docker to create instant, isolated environments that are
exactly the same, whether on your computer, your new devs computer, your
outsourced contractor's computer on the other side of the world, in staging
environments, and in production.

I hope that helps.

~~~
pmontra
I run into a problem with vagrant provision today so I decided to try nanobox.
I went to their site and realized that to download and install nanobox I have
to register an account. I can't see why this could be a technical requirement
for local development. I don't have to register on docker and vagrant sites to
use their software. It's a show stopper.

I'll be back at debugging my provisioning scripts.

